# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Fasteners for merbau palings? Paling spacing

## Moondog55

88 * 19mm Merbau palings for the small landing.
I thought decking screws might be a bit too much but I am not sure of the best fastener to use as an alternative.
More a decorative screen than a functioning barrier as it's only 300mm off the ground but do I still need to follow the minimum  spacing rule and use a 125mm ball as the guide?
EDIT
I thought about using SS nails. So few are needed that it seemed to me a reasonable option https://www.bunnings.com.au/paslode-...-pack_p2360536

----------


## johnc

I would use decking screws, however galv twist type nails would be fine as would straight valve 50mm bullet heads

----------


## METRIX

If it only 300mm off the ground you can do what you want with the spacings and no building regulations apply. 
Save yourself the trouble and get some screws, a smartbit will make the job 100 times easier and cleaner as well.  https://www.bunnings.com.au/macsim-8...-pack_p2420914

----------


## Moondog55

Well I had already budgeted for the smartbit or something like it.
Part of me thought that nails would be neater and faster.

----------


## METRIX

> Well I had already budgeted for the smartbit or something like it.
> Part of me thought that nails would be neater and faster.

  Anything will only be as neat as the person putting them in, usually neat and fast are two things that don't mix well  :Smilie: 
Whatever you use make sure to follow some sort of line or it won't look neat.

----------


## johnc

What Matrix said, draw a line either pencil or string line. you can make a small jig or marker so every screw is placed same distance from the edge. You can't beat a tidy fixing. Nails require a lot of thumping against your frame, with the smart bit it is just two drills or drill and a driver. Drill hole, screw in deck screw, get the ones with the smaller head in stainless.

----------


## Marc

Coil gun. SS dome nails, chalk line and good aim  :Smilie:

----------


## Moondog55

Bought the smart bit and will go with shortest decking screw. Just have to do some joist blocking and some painting black for aesthetic reasons.

----------


## METRIX

> Bought the smart bit and will go with shortest decking screw. Just have to do some joist blocking and some painting black for aesthetic reasons.

  The shoprtest one you can get is 40mm, but it has no thread releif at the top, so it's threaded all the way to toe head, this can sometimes cause issues screwing in.
Go for TRIM (8g) screws so the screws are not the feature.

----------


## Moondog55

50mm with 20mm free shaft, never seen a 40mm full threaded in the type I got. Olive green coating seems to vanish when screwed in.

----------


## METRIX

Did you get these ?

----------


## Moondog55

Yes.
 Those but in 50mm.
They work for me

----------


## METRIX

Yeah they are good screws, actually these are the only coated square drive they don't slip off the driver bit.

----------


## Moondog55

That smart bit works well Much faster and easier to use. Many thanks for the tool recommendation.
Also I am taking my time measuring, marking out and cutting etc.

----------


## METRIX

Smartbit it the way to go, it always gives the right depth and the black ring does not leave a mark on the timber, like the Macsim one does, there are some other brands that have tungsten blades, but I have found a smartbit will easily do 3000 - 5000 screws before it's worn out, and that in Merbau or Spotted Gum, both decently hard timbers, so well worth the $29. 
After smartbit give the board a quick wipe over with 120 grit then screw in for a perfect finish.

----------

